# How to slow down transit time?



## Guest (Oct 20, 1999)

Anyone have any suggestions about how to slow down transit time? Mine is usually between 6-12 hours. I've used dyes and other markers to run multiple tests on my system. While there is no optimum time, I think 6-12 hours is probably too fast. And it's much faster than before I had IBS. In almost all cases my D and loose stool is tied to the shorter transit times. I'm thinking that if I can somehow get my digested food to stay in my colon longer, then more of the water will be absorbed. Besides the obvious, like Immodium and binding foods, is there anything that slows the whole system down. I've tried a few herbs to settle my nerves. They haven't had any effect on my system. Any suggestions?Skeeter


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I have no suggestions on how to slow it down. I wish I knew how to speed mine up. I've never had the transit test done, but I know my system is on the sluggish side. Food stays too long in my colon..hence the "C". The only thing I can tell you is things that usually "bind" me up more than usual are: cheese and red meat or pork, which is why I usually avoid these foods. Things like fruits, vegetables and salads pass more quickly through my system...so they probably speed through yours. Maybe if you added more cheese and red meat to your diet, it might slow things down?------------------"Today is the first day of the rest of your life"Rose


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 1999)

You might try Elavil. It should slow down the transit time & it doesn't have very many side effects (makes you a bit sleepy.) It'll slow your whole system down. Actually probably any of the anti-depressants will. Hopefully you have a Dr. you can see about this - most Dr's are aware that there has been some studies to show that low-dose anti-depressants are helpful for IBS (probably because they slow your system down.)Otherwise, I don't know what else to suggest. I use Metamucil to help with the "d" and although it helps the "d" from being horrible, I still have the same issue as you do with quick transit time.Good luck!-UPandDOWN


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 1999)

I am always stuck in high gear. I mean, I do everything quickly. The ultimate type A, workaholic. Not that I'm a spazz or anything. Just that I can squeeze more things into...get more done in a certain amount of time, than most people can imagine. Have always been this way. Years ago my roommate called me the "white tornado." Well, I'm wondering if years of this type of lifestyle & attitude have somehow sort of overflowed to the regulation of my colon's motility. With no cramps, gas, bloating, pain or anything, I can eat a meal and 4-5 hours later I pass what I've just eaten. D isn't the problem, more like loose stool because my colon hasn't had time to absorb the water. Sometimes I'd describe my colon as feeling tense or flexed, not really like a painful spasm or anything, though. Still, it worsens the whole thing. Even when I relax now, my GI track is in overdrive I think, devouring and passing along anything I put in it like a paper shredder. Bentyl did nothing. Now I'm trying KavaKava.Skeeter


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 1999)

I think trying the Kava is a good idea as I liked it when I was using it. I was trying it for panic attacks brought on by ibs. THen the dr. put me on Serzone, new anti-dep. Since being on that I have really felt good with the pa's and the d. I am also like you tornado type, always trying to be more productive by the second. I've been very focused lately and actually feel I accomplish more in less time than before. I even feel at ease and have much less a sense of urgency than before. So, perhaps the kava is just what you need. I just noticed some similarities here with regard to what I've experienced. Hope you find what works for you.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

How about adding whole grain food to your diet and eliminating white flour which has no fiber? I try not to by processed food to cut down on chemicals which may or may not set me off. I bought a bread machine and am experimenting with all kinds of neat high grain fibers -- kamut, spelt, brown rice flour, rye, whole wheat, amaranth, quinoa. You can find these usually at health food stores or organic markets. I use Arrowhead Mills Products, but Eden Organics is supposed to be excellent also. I'm sure there are other brands out there. If you like pancakes and waffles the packages usually have recipes on them, and they're very simple. Both companies also do all sorts of pastas from different types of grains. At least if you make the foods yourself you can put what you want in them.I try to have at least 6 servings of whole grain products a day. The current food pyramid recommendations are 6 - 11 per day. I'm on the lower end because I'm dieting.I've never really timed myself, but I know I have fewer bouts of D. And since the transit time has been slowed down there is more of a warning when I have to go.Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 1999)

i know for a fact that the more active you are, the faster you evacuate.physical activity is recommended to stop constipation.so if you're really active and always have been that way, your colon might be tired.also a doctor has told me that stress makes your colon contract more.have you tried rice?without taking the water out of it, it's used to help when you get "salmonelle".along with citrus fruit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 1999)

Thx for all the info.Skeeter


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

Please read the postings about colestid (these go back several months and the search button should find them for you.)


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Aside from opiate agonists like Imodium/Lomotil, you could try1) Anticholinergics (Levsin, Librax, cimetropium, alverine)2) Calcium-channel antagonists (pinaverium, otilonium, verampamil, nifedipine, etc)3) 5HT3 antagonists (granisetron, ondanestron, alosetron, cilanestron)4) Miscellaneous gut muscle relaxants (Bentyl, rociverine, mebeverine, tiropiromide, clonidine).Oops, I left one out-glucagon. It goes in category 4.[This message has been edited by flux (edited 10-24-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 1999)

Flux or Eric,Could one of you give a little more info on the posting from Flux on things that would slow down transit time.For example, which are meds that you take all the time vs. meds you take after you have an attack coming on? Thanks!------------------A life lived in fear is a life half lived!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 1999)

To the top!


----------

